# the furry part of youtube



## Ikrit (Jun 16, 2013)

i just got back from the furry part of youtube...

anyone got a gun? i legally can't buy one...


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 17, 2013)

Ha ha the furry part of YouTube i seem to spend a lot of time there


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 17, 2013)

Thread content is fun.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah.. why isn't this just posted in things we hate thread..


----------



## DMAN14 (Jun 17, 2013)

a) Yes I do own a gun
b) I, like Jase, seem to spend alot of time on the furry part of youtube


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 1, 2013)

I love the furry part of YouTube. Especially the fursuit dance competitions.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 1, 2013)

Lots of slideshows of other people's art played with shitty music

pure filmmaking talent


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Lots of slideshows of other people's art played with shitty music
> 
> pure filmmaking talent



Hey man.
That takes, like, atleast 5 minutes to make.

S'a lot of time and effort.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jul 1, 2013)

I like listening to some of the convention panels posted on that site...too many panels concerning how furry presents itself to the media though...*cough*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 1, 2013)

Didn't know there was a furry part of youtube...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2013)

I read this as "funny part of Youtube" and was about to post some PINGAS videos and Speedosausage.


----------

